# The thread where I judge your shit waifus: NARPASSWORD edition



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

Like @Ass eating cunt's thread, show me your waifu so I can mock your shit tastes.
C'mon now, TEST YOUR MIGHT!


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## HY 140 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Outer Party Member (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Dec 18, 2018)

@Somari1996


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

So far, I have no idea who any of these animu characters are.
Shows how much I pay attention to animu.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

Outer Party Member said:


>


Excellent choice, sir.
@Dicaprio Delorean's husbando is also good, but I don't recognize it.
(PS, if anyone can tell me how to add quotes in my edits, I'd greatly appreciate it.)


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Dec 18, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> So far, I have no idea who any of these animu characters are.
> Shows how much I pay attention to animu.





Ass eating cunt said:


> View attachment 617765


This is Seras Victoria from Hellsing Ultimate, a badass vampire who kills _Nazi_ vampires, honestly surprised Tumblr isn't wet over this


----------



## d12 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Doc Cassidy (Dec 18, 2018)

Enju isn't shit she's a goddess and I love her with all my heart and she loves me too


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> View attachment 617791


Good choice. Gives me a boner, myself



Ass eating cunt said:


> This is Seras Victoria from Hellsing Ultimate, a badass vampire who kills _Nazi_ vampires, honestly surprised Tumblr isn't wet over this


That sounds fucking badass



d12 said:


>


Teddy is clearly best husbando.



Doc Cassidy said:


> Enju isn't shit she's a goddess and I love her with all my heart and she loves me too
> View attachment 617795


>Generic moeblob girl
See, this is why I stopped paying attention to animu after Panty & Stocking.


----------



## Kamiii (Dec 18, 2018)

I bet none of you picture them Asian people, which they would be.


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

Bob Page said:


>


Looks fucking badass, but again, I have no idea who this is.


----------



## Penultimo (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Bob Page (Dec 18, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Looks fucking badass, but again, I have no idea who this is.


Mai Hasegawa from Oni, Bungie's only anime game.


----------



## Lez (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## shasetoma. (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Carcinogenesis (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 18, 2018)

Fie love!


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 18, 2018)

Kamiii said:


> I bet none of you picture them Asian people, which they would be.


I don't know if Skeletor's skull structure is Asian? I mean he's from Eternia and all.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

Penultimo said:


> View attachment 617812


A DICKY!? THEY STILL MAKE THESE!?



Lez said:


> View attachment 617842


I guess you like your woman without nipples, vaginas, or buttholes




shasetoma. said:


> View attachment 617844



Most hardcore husbando yet. Good job!


Carcinogenesis said:


> View attachment 617892


She's alright; at least she appears to be legal age.




ForgedBlades said:


> Fie love!


> 'nother dead eyed moe girl
Nothing to see here, folks. Move along, move along.


Wärring Ornac said:


> View attachment 617915


That a gun?
EDIT: @Guts Gets Some I thought this was a Yu-Yu Hakasho character until I did a quick google search. What is this series?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 18, 2018)

You don't watch much anime, I see.


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Dec 18, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> That a gun?



No, it's a God


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 18, 2018)

shasetoma. said:


> View attachment 617844


Propaganda


----------



## MemeGray (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 18, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> View attachment 617967



I've never seen such a great black anime design.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## MemeGray (Dec 18, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I've never seen such a great black anime design.



Thats her design in Soul eater Not!

Her OG design wasn't as good imo


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 18, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> Thats her design in Soul eater Not!
> 
> Her OG design wasn't as good imo
> View attachment 617973



Yeah, once you said "Soul Eater", I knew it was a total fluke. Nice tits though.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 18, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Yeah, once you said "Soul Eater", I knew it was a total fluke.



Dr. Stein's pretty hot tho


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## WW 635 (Dec 18, 2018)

@Ride is my waifu


----------



## Oh Shit I'm Sorry (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Al Gulud (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Colonel J (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> You don't watch much anime, I see.


I used to watch several anime on Toonami in the 2000s. The last one I really got invested in was Panty & Stocking.



thenakedhomeless said:


>


At least it's not that horrific movie version, am I right?



Y2K Baby said:


> View attachment 618002


Please clap.


Al Gulud said:


>


Best choice in nigga husbando.


Oh Shit I'm Sorry said:


> View attachment 618006


MMMMMMMMM...
Also, @Reynard and @Super Collie, please come here so I can see your waifus/husbandos/both.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 18, 2018)

Why no comment on @Y2K Baby's mom @NARPASSWORD?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> Why no comment on @Y2K Baby's mom @NARPASSWORD?


That your waifu?
No wonder it scares the shit out of me!


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 18, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> That your waifu?
> No wonder it scares the shit out of me!



Not only is she my waifu, but I had sex with her


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 18, 2018)

ExceptionallyExceptional said:


> View attachment 618043


Does she fart.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## MadDamon (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## OhGoy (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Belmont (Dec 19, 2018)

...Remember. Decade.


----------



## Colonel J (Dec 19, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> View attachment 618050


Young Walken is so much dreamier.


----------



## Hail Nyarlathotep (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Slap47 (Dec 19, 2018)

shasetoma. said:


> View attachment 617844



He isn't even the best sniper.

His targets were Russian conscripts trudging through 5 feet of snow in brown uniforms.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_snipers

Ironically, it was the Soviets who had the best snipers. High kill counts against officers and fellow snipers.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Dec 19, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> EDIT: @Guts Gets Some I thought this was a Yu-Yu Hakasho character until I did a quick google search. What is this series?



Tenchi Muyo maybe? its been ages and the AS anime series have all gotten a bit jumbled together.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 19, 2018)

Colonel J said:


> Young Walken is so much dreamier.


I personally prefer an older, more experienced, and more refined if you will, Walken.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Dec 19, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> She's alright; at least she appears to be legal age.


She's Makise Kurisu from Steins;Gate, she's 18.


----------



## JB 236 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## GV 998 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Beth (Dec 19, 2018)

My waifu is the best waifu of all and I'm not sharing



Spoiler: NSFW because boobs


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 19, 2018)

Carcinogenesis said:


> She's Makise Kurisu from Steins;Gate, she's 18.



Already had the show on my watch list. If the girls are this cute, then I definitely need to get to it faster.


----------



## Snuckening (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## gachacunt (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 19, 2018)

ExceptionallyExceptional said:


> View attachment 618043


The ultimate example of "butter face".


UnKillFill said:


> View attachment 618050


Christopher Walken is a great actor, so good choice


MadDamon said:


> View attachment 618073


Too communist for me, personally.


Medafag said:


>


Finally, an anime I recognize! Fist of the North Star is great, man.


Hail Nyarlathotep said:


> View attachment 618167


Clearly the best choice in ham.


Galvatron said:


> View attachment 618241


I've seen clips of this, but I can't remember what it was.


Snuckening said:


>


Obviously you like your husbandos autistic


gachacunt said:


>


Good to have a husbando that can RIP AND TEAR!


----------



## Reynard (Dec 19, 2018)

What can I say?  She's got a killer voice.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 19, 2018)

Reynard said:


> What can I say?  She's got a killer voice.


Excellent choice, my dear.


----------



## Lensherr (Dec 19, 2018)

She has a bleached asshole.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 19, 2018)

Lensherr said:


> She has a bleached asshole.


She also fucked DA TRASH MAN!, so good choice.


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 19, 2018)

You skipped my post and went to everyone else. What's that about @NARPASSWORD?
@Ass eating cunt would never do this.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 19, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Already had the show on my watch list. If the girls are this cute, then I definitely need to get to it faster.



Even the boys are p cute


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Dec 19, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> You skipped my post and went to everyone else. What's that about @NARPASSWORD?
> @Ass eating cunt would never do this.


Virgin @NARPASSWORD and Chad @Ass eating cunt


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 20, 2018)

big baby jesus said:


> View attachment 618827


Your husbando will kill you. Not even in your sleep


Oscar Wildean said:


> You skipped my post and went to everyone else. What's that about @NARPASSWORD?
> @Ass eating cunt would never do this.


If I don't immediately recognize who it is, I can't really come up with a response that isn't a variation of "I don't know who this is?"


J A N D E K said:


> View attachment 618873


Boi, there's a fine line between furry and full on bestiality.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 20, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Boi, there's a fine line between furry and full on bestiality.


i m pug
:grrrr:


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 20, 2018)

Please don't diddle her Digimon...


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 20, 2018)

Kiislova said:


> Please don't diddle her Digimon...


Looks underage; Should I get Chris Hansen?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 20, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> The ultimate example of "butter face".
> 
> Christopher Walken is a great actor, so good choice
> 
> ...


I think I prefer the @Ass eating cunt Edition tbh.


----------



## queerape (Dec 20, 2018)

Been the best since 2011.  Here’s hoping to finding one like this real soon.  2019, we gonna bless up, let’s do this   !!


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 20, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Looks underage; Should I get Chris Hansen?



And ironically that artwork makes her look quite a bit older than she actually is in show:


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 20, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> If I don't immediately recognize who it is, I can't really come up with a response that isn't a variation of "I don't know who this is?"



Cillian Murphy's character in the Peaky Blinders show.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 20, 2018)

You skipped @SubtleInvitation too.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 21, 2018)

JediRalts.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 21, 2018)

Second try.



 

(Hint: related to my KiwiFarms username.)


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 21, 2018)

Monolith said:


> JediRalts.


Your husbando will eventually give your eyes a gold shower.


Oscar Wildean said:


> Second try.
> 
> View attachment 619724
> 
> (Hint: related to my KiwiFarms username.)


Stephen Fry is good actor.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 26, 2018)

You guys like monster girls, right?



Kiislova said:


> Please don't diddle her Digimon...


I haven’t finished Tamers, but Rika's is cunty while Renamon has a nice hips.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 26, 2018)

Reynard said:


> You guys like monster girls, right?
> 
> 
> I haven’t finished Tamers, but Rios is cunty while Renamon has a nice hips.


Very lovely choice, my good darling.


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sexiest ex-cop on the planet, Leone Abbacchio


----------



## Mimic (Dec 26, 2018)

Best adventurer, from Eresia to Altago.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 26, 2018)

This is Akali. One of the four sexy and charming glow in the dark K/DA naggers.


----------

